
Dead Man trailer colorized with neural network - sebisebi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQSViqdd0tU
======
eganist
It's actually interesting seeing some of the guesses it makes. For instance:

[https://youtu.be/qQSViqdd0tU?t=82](https://youtu.be/qQSViqdd0tU?t=82)

It makes a reasonable effort to distinguish skin from what it presumes is
grass, but the grass looks mostly to just be rock. But even then, you can see
it distinguish some of the bigger rocks from the rest of the ground in the
back by how it colorizes the larger stones near the center of the frame.

Pretty neat. Goes without saying that accuracy might improve further if the
neural net can be further trained on videos as opposed to stills (going by the
description in the video where it's noted that the video is colorized frame by
frame via
[http://richzhang.github.io/colorization/](http://richzhang.github.io/colorization/)).

Unrelated: this film seems neat.

